# Points Chart Missing



## caribbean (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Madge-

Since a recent Sat night "update", I can no longer pull up the points chart on individual resorts in the online directory. When I use the directory to search for resorts and then select a specific resort, there is no link to the points chart for the resort. Did RCI move or delete this feature? Not acceptable, I really use this feature. Can we get this repaired???

Thanks,


----------



## cranberryamber (Jul 16, 2007)

*Points value missing*



caribbean said:


> Hi Madge-
> 
> Since a recent Sat night "update", I can no longer pull up the points chart on individual resorts in the online directory. When I use the directory to search for resorts and then select a specific resort, there is no link to the points chart for the resort. Did RCI move or delete this feature? Not acceptable, I really use this feature. Can we get this repaired???
> 
> Thanks,


 I aggree that feature helps me decide if I want a 1 bed or 2 bed  unit depending on the RCI Points value. I used that feature a lot myself and I called RCI to findout what the deal is about that and I was told that the catalog and the RCI value that used to be on line was just an estimate amount and we need to call RCI now to find out what the value is. These changes are not acceptable and I am beginning to really dislike my RCI Points. I asked if I decided to cancell the extra 2 years of my membership would I get my money back. I was told that I had to cancell my whole membership and the pro-rated amount due would be refunded. RCI is really not what it used to be


----------



## BillR (Jul 16, 2007)

*I sell a points package.  One of my sales methods was to use my personal points account as a tool in my presentation.  It is not available now!  I gave the prospect my ID and Password and let them loose. 

I am now awaiting a call (since Friday) from a supervisor within points, my RCI affiliate representative since today and the Wyndham Public Relations Executive in the New Jersey home office.*


----------



## caribbean (Jul 17, 2007)

Madge-

Here is an associated comment:

Problem #5 I went looking into the RCI Points Resorts for the individual points grid for these resorts. IT HAS DISAPPEARED! I called a VC and she said that it was removed by IT and would be readded again in "several" weeks. I asked, "Why did they do that?" She responded with an "I don't know." I asked for a supervisor - she was busy but she would call me back. She DID call me back and left a message to call me again. (It's Tuesday and have not heard yet) I called and left a message late yesterday. and now on Tuesday. I STILL WANT TO KNOW "WHY"?

ANSWER FROM THE CUSTOMER RELATIONS SUPERVISOR:
We have done “grids” before, and it is impossible to keep them updated with any accuracy at all considering the constant change of inventory. While this programming is cumbersome, you can only imagine what a grid would look like that included all the dates available and unit sizes. But our marketing department may find that a much scaled down grid would work better than a search feature that too often brings up no results. We have shared with them already the frustration members have expressed using this particular search feature.


----------

